# Prisma Overload



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm currently addicted to the app Prisma.  I will be pouring many Prisma edits in this thread.

Enjoy or not.   It's whatever ya dig.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm addicted to Prisma as well.  It's fun, especially for people shots.


----------



## waday (Aug 12, 2016)

You're too late! 

Prisma

There's already a thread on it.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

waday said:


> You're too late!
> 
> Prisma
> 
> There's already a thread on it.



Yeah but this will be all my crelations.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

TMNT


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

Code Nikk


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mean Mug


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

Technology


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

Jacob


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

Corkscrew


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 12, 2016)

I can't upload photos since I got my like button back in Tapatalk


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I can't upload photos since I got my like button back in Tapatalk



I've never used tapatalk.  Is it better or something.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 12, 2016)

jake337 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I can't upload photos since I got my like button back in Tapatalk
> ...


I use it on phone.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 12, 2016)

Ok, I am using chrome on my phone.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 12, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I've never used it on my phone.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------

